# What size tank?



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have seen varying information on what size tanks are recommended for different fish. Any thoughts on a reliable site for this information?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

LiveAquaria works well. Just because a fish CAN be put into a tank of a certain size doesn't mean that they SHOULD be though.

Looking to join us? ;-)


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am looking to join the SW cult, lol. I just took down our 75 gallon FW and am looking to set it back up again in a month or 2 for SW. I have been doing a lot of reading and think a have a grasp on whats going on, my main concern is making sure i will have a healthy happy tank. 
I have been looking at the liveaquaria site and the seem to have a lot of info there and seems to all make sense. Right now i am looking at setting up a FOWLR tank with the possibility of going reef (but not for a long time). My current thoughts are to set up a tank of easy to care for, non-aggressive, reef friendly fish. 
Can a Yellow Tang be happy in a 75 gallon?
The fish I have looked at so far are Clownfish (I would like a pair of these to be the first fish) Chromis, Goby, Blenny and a starfish.
Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know about SW, but in FW, the best info is always on the specialized sites. cichlid-forum for cichlids, planetcatfish for plecos, etc. The general sites will say cichlid: 1"-6', 5 gallons to Loch Ness or it will have the specific info for convicts copied into 100 assorted fish profiles. The cichlid-forum with have good info on each specific fish.

The other trick is to google the scientific name of the fish and keep reading links until you see a consensus. Pick the high end of the estimates, its safer.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd just get the biggest tank you can fit and afford, is always better to be bigger!!!


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

Here is one i use, not realy for specalized information but when your looking at an entire set up it helps alot, it seems to error on the safe side as well. It wont tell you what size you need but it will tell you if your tank is big enough for what you have/plan to stock in it. The salt water section is fairly new, ive only done freshwater so im not sure how much info they have on it yet.

http://aqadvisor.com/


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

A yellow in a 75 gallon is pushing it as far as swimming space goes; they need lots of lateral swimming room, but depending on the scape, they CAN be done. If they are cramped though, they will become aggressive and will need to be rehomed. Get one in the 2.5 - 4 in. range though and you should be fine. 

A 75 gallon tank is a great size (though I'm biased) and you'll be able to keep most of the fish that you'll see for sale. (Not most tangs or the non-centropyge angels though )


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

get as big as you can afford... That's what my saltwater book says...


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.... every bit helps. We currently have a 75 gallon tank but are exploring the idea of looking at others. I hestitate to look because I know I will end up spending more $$  If we stay with the 75 gallon I will stick with mostly smaller fish but would like maybe one slightly larger "centerpiece" fish. Any suggestions on that, since the yellow tang is probably not the best choice?

Also, Live rock vs. dry rock, i'm torn. Should i do some of each?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

in my professional and personal opinion a yellow tang will do fine in a 75 gallon.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm probably going to end up agreeing with you, but others say no. I'll listen to you though, considering I've never had one.


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Once I get a list of the fish I would like to get I will run it by you guys and see what your thoughts are. Thanks!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking forwards to it!


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a preliminary list I might as well run by you before I get to set on my decisions... 
2 Clownfish
3 Green Chromis
1 Yellow Tang
2 Goby 
1 Wrasse
1 Coral Beauty or Fire Angelfish
1 Green Mandarin
I would like to have a butterfly fish if it works with the above choices or maybe i should change it out with something else
I would also like maybe a starfish and some crabs and shrimp

will I be overstocked?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Drop the Green Chromis, you'll end up with only 1... What type of Gobies were you considering? Wrasse? Butterfly? This will affect my opinion greatly.


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to say I am disappointed about the Green Chromis.... would a larger group be better?
Wrasse, I like the Red Velvet or McCoskers Flasher
Gobies, for sure the Yellow Watchman and the Catalina is eye catching
I could really go with any butterfly fish, they are all pretty neat looking. 

I would really like to keep a tank of all peaceful fish, and I think reef safe also in case I decide to try that in the future.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well if you are planning on a "reef" then scratch most butterflyfish off the list...
Heniochus diphreutes would be reef safe... but telling them apart from H. acuminatus can be next to impossible without a very well trained eye. Zoster butterflies maybe a good bet as well. Catalina gobies prefer cooler temps so I would go with a yellow watchman.
Red velvet and McCosters would both be suitable
a large group of green chromis would probably not work... always exceptions.... if you like schooling fish you may want to consider Red Spot Cardinals...


----------



## I catch my own (Sep 1, 2011)

Always get the biggest tank you can afford and the biggest your space allows.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

please,please,please stop ressurecting!they don't have new post for a reason!


----------

